# Wacky criminals



## ekim68

Police: Man hid in Walgreens for beer



> WICHITA, Kan., April 12 (UPI) -- Police in Kansas said a burglar hid inside a Walgreens store until it closed and tried to leave with a case of Bud Light beer.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Police: Man hid in Walgreens for beer


s


----------



## JustJudy

Budweiser could make that into a commercial. The man was SO desperate for a Bud light he resorted to crime- the clydesdales could be waiting in the parking lot to haul away his stolen booty.


----------



## poochee

JustJudy said:


> Budweiser could make that into a commercial. The man was SO desperate for a Bud light he resorted to crime- the clydesdales could be waiting in the parking lot to haul away his stolen booty.


s


----------



## Drabdr

It's a good thing criminals are not very bright most of the time. It makes it easier to catch them.


----------



## ekim68

Hollywood theft suspect hid cash under her wig, police say



> An officer did, however, find something peculiar about Armbrister's glued-on wig and upon removing it discovered 15 $100 bills and six $20 bills that had been hidden underneath, police said.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Hollywood theft suspect hid cash under her wig, police say


s


----------



## ekim68

Police: Drunk driver punched self



> FARMINGTON, Conn., June 6 (UPI) -- Police in Connecticut said an accused drunken driver allegedly punched himself in the face and tore his shirt to support a bogus story of being assaulted.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Police: Drunk driver punched self


s


----------



## ekim68

Police: Burglar drank juice, left DNA



> NEW YORK, June 29 (UPI) -- Police say a New York man arrested for burglary was tracked through DNA left on a carton of orange juice he allegedly drank from and left at the crime scene.
> 
> James Moorer, 20, was arrested and charged with burglary this week for allegedly breaking into a Chelsea apartment on Christmas Day 2009 and making off with a desktop computer, video and still cameras, the New York Post reported Wednesday.
> 
> Police arrested Moorer, who has a record of prior arrests, after matching his DNA to the national DNA database.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Police: Burglar drank juice, left DNA


s


----------



## ekim68

Woman arrested for police horse tail tug



> DES MOINES, Iowa, July 5 (UPI) -- Police in Iowa said a woman was arrested on an interference with official acts charge for allegedly tugging on a police horse's tail.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Woman arrested for police horse tail tug


s


----------



## ekim68

Police: Jerky theft led to drug arrest



> FORT MYERS, Fla., July 28 (UPI) -- Authorities in Florida said a young woman accused of stealing beef jerky from a gas station was arrested on drug charges.


----------



## hewee

ekim68 said:


> Police: Jerky theft led to drug arrest





> smuggling of contraband into a detention facility


How can this happen if the cop was doing his job? Maybe the cop needs to be checked for drugs.


----------



## LANMaster

Hey ... it was for beer (too bad Bud is no longer domestic) Did he at least get some jerky with that?


----------



## Rockn

That looks like a babaahhh!











> LOS ANGELES-A crazed woman reportedly grabbed a stranger's baby from out of a stroller, slammed the infant into a pole and tried to break the baby's arm off so that she could eat it.
> 
> The infant's mother and aunt fought off the suspect Natasha Hubbard, until she fled. With the help of witnesses, the police were able to locate Hubbard. The baby suffered bruises and scratches as a result of the attack.
> 
> LA prosecutors have charged Hubbard, 36, with aggravated assault, and it is believed she may have other victims.


----------



## ekim68

Policeman hit by stolen car gets up, catches thief



> A policeman knocked down by a driver in a stolen car jumped straight back up, raced after the fleeing man and stopped him with a taser gun.
> 
> Surrey Police set up a roadblock on the M25 highway just outside London to catch Lee Adamson as he drove a stolen BMW on July 3.
> 
> Police officer Dan Pascoe was standing at the door of his patrol car when Adamson crashed into it. Pascoe was knocked off his feet by the impact, but immediately jumped up and chased after Adamson, who abandoned the BMW a few meters away and ran off. Pascoe stopped him by firing a stun gun.


----------



## ekim68

Police: Thief told clerk where he'd be

SALT LAKE CITY, Aug. 4 (UPI) -- Salt Lake City police say a man who took two 40-ounce bottles of beer from a convenience store told the clerk where police could find him.



> Police said the 29-year-old man, whose name was not released, took the beers from the 7-Eleven store at 1353 W. Indiana Ave. about 10 p.m. Tuesday and told the clerk he would be waiting for police in a nearby park, The Salt Lake Tribune reported Wednesday.


----------



## ekim68

Woman orders drink, hands clerk fake bomb



> PUTNAM, Conn., Aug. 12 (UPI) -- A woman ordered a drink at a Connecticut Dunkin' Donuts drive-through window and handed the clerk a package and a note saying it contained a bomb, police said.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Woman orders drink, hands clerk fake bomb


I hope they find this idiot!


----------



## ekim68

Fraud charges against Fla. fortunetellers



> FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla., Aug. 17 (UPI) -- A family of fortune tellers in Florida and New York has been charged with swindling $40 million from customers during the last 20 years, officials said.
> 
> For two decades, ABC News reported, the family allegedly has been telling customers seeking cures for illnesses that "money is the root of all evil."


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Fraud charges against Fla. fortunetellers





> "money is the root of all evil."


*I guess they would know!*


----------



## ekim68

Defendant identifies job as 'criminal'



> OAKLAND PARK, Fla., Aug. 26 (UPI) -- A Florida judge said he was shocked when he asked a defendant about his line of work and received the response, "criminal."
> 
> U.S. District Judge William Dimitrouleas said Willie David Rice, 45, gave the answer while facing charges Thursday of guarding an Oakland Park brothel, the South Florida Sun Sentinel reported Friday.
> 
> Dimitrouleas, who has been a judge for 22 years, said, "It's the first time I've heard that answer."


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Defendant identifies job as 'criminal'


s Honesty is the best policy?


----------



## ekim68

Man tries to rob bank, gets scolded



> BOSTON, Aug. 27 (UPI) -- Police say a man tried to rob a Boston bank but left with nothing but a scolding from a customer.
> 
> The would-be robber allegedly walked into Eastern Bank in South Boston Thursday and gave the teller a note that said: "Give me all your money," The Boston Globe reported.
> 
> The teller refused and said the window was closed, police said.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Man tries to rob bank, gets scolded


Yep!


----------



## ekim68

Burglar bleeds to death after break-in



> COLUMBUS, Ohio, Sept. 6 (UPI) -- A man found dead in an apartment rented by Ohio State University students apparently bled out after cutting an artery while breaking in, police said.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Burglar bleeds to death after break-in


----------



## ekim68

Shopper arrested with live lobsters in shorts



> A man in southern Mississippi is accused of trying to walk out of a D'Iberville grocery store without paying for food items he'd stuffed into his cargo shorts including live lobsters.
> 
> Police Chief Wayne Payne says 35-year-old Nathan Mark Hardy was arrested Saturday after allegedly being caught stuffing food into his cargo shorts - two bags of jumbo shrimp, a pork loin and two live lobsters.
> 
> Payne says Hardy, of Biloxi, tried to escape by throwing the pork loin at employees at the local Winn Dixie but fell while running away. He was arrested at the scene.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Shopper arrested with live lobsters in shorts


s


----------



## ekim68

Three arrested in bungled beer heist in Covina



> Three Covina men are behind bars after they allegedly stole a 30-pack of Tecate beer from a market and attempted to escape but crashed a car and hit an employee who chased them, then one ran through a car wash and another left behind his ID.


----------



## casseysmithe

The everyday criminals are always the dumb ones...


----------



## ekim68

Police: Man impersonating cop pulls over real cop



> Police say a New Mexico man pretending to be police officer pulled over a real Albuquerque Police Department detective and is facing charges.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Police: Man impersonating cop pulls over real cop


s


----------



## ekim68

Burglar found sleeping in car



> MIAMI BEACH, Fla., Oct. 11 (UPI) -- Florida police said a man accused of burglarizing several cars was arrested after the owner of one of the vehicles drove it away with him sleeping in the back.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Burglar found sleeping in car


s


----------



## ekim68

Man posed as federal agent to dodge debt



> ST. LOUIS, Oct. 20 (UPI) -- A St. Louis man pleaded guilty in court to impersonating a federal officer.
> 
> Mark B. Chartrand, 41, also admitted Wednesday to pretending to be a secret counter-terrorism agent to avoid repaying more than $100,000 he borrowed from his girlfriend, the St. Louis Post-Dispatch reported.


----------



## ekim68

Muggers pick wrong victim, pay the price



> NEW YORK, Oct. 23 (UPI) -- Four alleged muggers with a fake gun who tried to rob an off-duty New York police detective holding a real weapon ended up with very real injuries, police say.


----------



## ekim68

Police: iPad thief left behind debit card



> STREETSBORO, Ohio, Nov. 2 (UPI) -- Police in Ohio said they were able to track down a man who took a $499 Apple iPad from a Walmart because he left his debit card at the store.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Police: iPad thief left behind debit card


s


----------



## ekim68

Crooks eye restaurant grease for biofuel: The 'new copper' 



> *Grease in fashion*
> Not long ago, the theft of copper was all the rage because of high prices. Now, greasy spoon restaurants are a new target.
> 
> NPR in the United States has taken a fascinating look at a new phenomenon, the theft of used restaurant grease that is sold in the biofuels market.


----------



## ekim68

Soy Diet Is Cruel and Unusual, Florida Inmate Claims



> MIAMI  One too many bouts of flatulence and cramping has led a Florida inmate to sue the Department of Corrections, arguing that the prisons soy-based turkey dogs and sloppy Joes amount to cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Davec

He's got a point.


----------



## ekim68

Chicago man beaten when he tries to rob mixed martial arts expert



> Police say that Anthony Miranda, 24, tried to rob a man at gunpoint this weekend on the southwest side of Chicago -- but that his target turned out to be a mixed martial arts expert, one who quickly turned the tables on Miranda.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Chicago man beaten when he tries to rob mixed martial arts expert


s


----------



## ekim68

Thieves steal from suspected shoplifters



> OGDEN, Utah, Dec. 18 (UPI) -- Two people cited for allegedly shoplifting in Ogden, Utah, in turn discovered just minutes later they were victims of theft, police said.
> 
> Korin Vanhouten, 47 and Eldon Alexander, 36, were stopped shortly after leaving a WinCo by a police officer who suspected they left without paying for cotton swabs, makeup and batteries, the Ogden Standard-Examiner reported Friday.
> 
> The officer cited them for shoplifting.
> 
> When the pair returned to Alexander's pickup truck in the store's parking lot, they noticed someone had entered the unlocked truck and stole a stereo amplifier, a drum machine and cigarettes.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Thieves steal from suspected shoplifters


Good!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Karma's a bit of a witch!!  LOL!


----------



## ekim68

French boulangerie bandit has a weakness for croissants



> REPORTING FROM PARIS - French police are on the hunt for a serial croissant thief.
> 
> In the last 10 days, a man believed to be in his 40s has robbed five boulangeries, or traditional French bakeries, in the Hauts-de-Seine region west of Paris, according to police.
> 
> But instead of asking for the contents of the cash register, this thief goes for the buttery baked goods.
> 
> In every robbery, he uses the same technique: calmly orders a generous helping of croissants, pains au chocolats and a few other viennoiserie, or baked goods. When it comes time to pay, he brandishes what is believed to be a fake gun.
> 
> Then he grabs his breakfast and runs out the door.


----------



## Farmgirl22

ekim68 said:


> French boulangerie bandit has a weakness for croissants


To be completely honest, I can't say that I blame this guy.


----------



## franca

Farmgirl22 said:


> To be completely honest, I can't say that I blame this guy.


:up:


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> French boulangerie bandit has a weakness for croissants


 Yummy!


----------



## ekim68

Man orders beer, robs bank, returns to bar



> A Florida man ordered a beer at the Hayloft bar Thursday, then ducked out for a half hour to get some money before returning to his brew, WTSP-TV reports.
> 
> Not particularly unusual, so far. But police say that during that 30-minute break, John Robin Whittle, 52, stole an undisclosed amount of cash from the nearby Wells Fargo bank branch in Port Richey, WTSP reports.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Man orders beer, robs bank, returns to bar


s Idiot!


----------



## ekim68

Man busted stealing from store filled with cops



> GRETNA, NE (NBC/WOWT) - A shoplifting suspect who picked Wednesday night to try and steal a DVD player didn't realize it was also Shop With A Cop Night at the Gretna, NE. Walmart.
> 
> More than 24 Sarpy County Sheriff's Department deputies were in the store at the time.
> 
> Some of the deputies taking 75 underprivileged children holiday shopping noticed a man running from the Walmart with electronics in hand.
> 
> As pictures were being snapped with the children, deputies and Santa, 49-year-old David Sherman headed for the parking lot.
> 
> Several officers caught up to him hiding in a car.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Man busted stealing from store filled with cops


Idiot!


----------



## Farmgirl22

Sometimes you just have to wonder about people.....


----------



## poochee

*Psychologist who allegedly faked robbery, rape fired from state prison system*
By Kim Minugh The Sacramento Bee 
Last modified: 2011-12-29T14:52:17Z
Published: Thursday, Dec. 29, 2011 - 12:00 am | Page 2B 
Last Modified: Thursday, Dec. 29, 2011 - 6:52 am

A psychologist suspected of faking being sexually assaulted and robbed and falsely reporting the crimes to Sacramento police has been fired from the prison system, according to a spokeswoman.

*Sounds like she needs a psychiatrist.*

http://www.sacbee.com/2011/12/29/4150441/psychologist-who-allegedly-faked.html


----------



## Frank4d

A man broke into a house and stole Christmas presents, including an iPad that had a tracking application enabled...
http://www.vcstar.com/news/2011/dec/26/deputies-arrest-christmas-present-burglar/


----------



## poochee

Frank4d said:


> A man broke into a house and stole Christmas presents, including an iPad that had a tracking application enabled...
> http://www.vcstar.com/news/2011/dec/26/deputies-arrest-christmas-present-burglar/


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Woman who pulls up next to crime scene arrested on DUI charge 



> A San Carlos Park woman is facing a DUI charge after authorities say she pulled up next to the Lee County sheriff's deputies who were in the process of arresting an acquaintance of hers.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Woman who pulls up next to crime scene arrested on DUI charge


s


----------



## ekim68

NY inmate guilty of seeking $890M in tax refunds



> SYRACUSE, N.Y. (AP) -- A jury has convicted a New York prison inmate of falsely filing tax returns seeking $890 million in refunds.
> 
> Prosecutors say the man filed the bogus returns from 2006 to 2010 while at various state prisons. They say he even was issued a refund for $327,000 - but prison officials intercepted the check and returned it to the Internal Revenue Service, which led the investigation.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> NY inmate guilty of seeking $890M in tax refunds


----------



## ekim68

Hacker Gets 30 Months for Trying to "Hack" His Way Into a Job With Marriott



> A hacker who tried to land an IT job at Marriott by hacking into the companys computer systems and then unwisely extorting the company into hiring him, has been sentenced to 30 months in prison.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Hacker Gets 30 Months for Trying to "Hack" His Way Into a Job With Marriott


----------



## ekim68

Trail of fuel led cops to suspects in gasoline theft



> These suspected petrol-pilferers thought they were slick - until they left a oil slick trail that led to their capture.
> 
> Just call them fuel fools:


----------



## ekim68

Drowsy thieves nabbed sleeping in stolen car



> When police in southern Sweden went to check up on a car, parked carelessly near a perilous crossing, they found the two car thieves fast asleep in the stolen vehicle.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Drowsy thieves nabbed sleeping in stolen car


s


----------



## ekim68

Cops: NY man snapped self planting locker room cam



> New York police say a college employee inadvertently photographed himself planting a motion-activated camera in a women's locker room at Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Cops: NY man snapped self planting locker room cam


s


----------



## ekim68

Teller told robber to come back tomorrow



> CHICAGO, April 4 (UPI) -- The FBI said an attempted bank robber in Chicago was foiled by a teller who told her the bank was closed and she should come back the following day.
> 
> The criminal complaint filed Tuesday in U.S. District Court said Olga Perdomo walked into the Albany Bank and Trust on West Lawrence Avenue around 5 p.m. on March 29 and handed a teller a note demanding "all of your money, no cops, no dye pack," the Chicago Tribune reported Wednesday.
> 
> However, after reading the note, the teller told the woman the bank was closed and told her to come back the next day.
> 
> "The female then left the bank," the complaint said.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Teller told robber to come back tomorrow


s


----------



## ekim68

William Todd commits 11 felonies in 9 hours in Nashville, cops say



> Police in Nashville may be catching their breath after their run-in with William Todd, a guy who rolled into Music City from Kentucky on a bus and in the next 9 hours, committed 11 felonies.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> William Todd commits 11 felonies in 9 hours in Nashville, cops say


Sounds like he was high on drugs!


----------



## Wino

Proud Dad.

http://news.yahoo.com/boy-5-brings-50-packets-heroin-school-show-173703255.html


----------



## poochee

Wino said:


> Proud Dad.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/boy-5-brings-50-packets-heroin-school-show-173703255.html


----------



## Farmgirl22

ekim68 said:


> William Todd commits 11 felonies in 9 hours in Nashville, cops say


Is this a world record? Because it sounds like it could be....


----------



## ekim68

Farmgirl22 said:


> Is this a world record? Because it sounds like it could be....


 :up:


----------



## ekim68

Robbers scared off by own gun



> SAN ANTONIO, April 12 (UPI) -- Police in Texas said a pair of attempted robbers were scared off when their own gun went off during the crime.
> 
> Investigators said two men with their faces covered walked into the Valero Corner Store on Culebra Road in San Antonio early Thursday morning and demanded cash from the clerk, WOAI-TV, San Antonio, reported.
> 
> However, the men fled empty handed when one of their guns accidentally went off.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Robbers scared off by own gun


s


----------



## ekim68

Police: Man with plunger tries to rob NY bank



> Police say a 49-year-old man tried to rob a central New York bank armed with a toilet plunger.
> 
> Utica police tell local media outlets that Lawrence Deptola went into city bank Thursday afternoon and threatened a teller with the plunger.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Police: Man with plunger tries to rob NY bank


Happenings are getting more bizarre by the day!


----------



## Wino

ekim68 said:


> Robbers scared off by own gun


Probably from Austin or Crawford, TX. - both full of dummies.


----------



## gyrgrls

poochee said:


> Sounds like he was high on drugs!


Around here, it happens when people are low on drugs.


----------



## poochee

gyrgrls said:


> Around here, it happens when people are low on drugs.


s


----------



## ekim68

Cab driver refuses to take shoplifters



> SALEM, Mass., April 25 (UPI) -- Police in Massachusetts said two suspected shoplifters were busted when a taxi cab driver refused to give them a ride home with their ill-gotten gains.
> 
> Salem police said they were called to the Walmart store about 7:30 p.m. Tuesday on a report of two shoplifters fleeing the store with four cases of beer, two cases of diapers and a case of baby formula, the New Hampshire Union Leader in Manchester reported Wednesday.
> 
> Investigators said the men had called a cab to pick them up at the store, but the driver, sensing something was up, refused to give them a ride.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Cab driver refuses to take shoplifters


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Interrupted burglar tries to make trade



> BREMERTON, Wash., April 26 (UPI) -- A Washington state burglar who was chased off by a gun-wielding homeowner called later in the day to offer a trade for items he left behind, police said.
> 
> Bremerton police said officers were called to a Pitt Avenue home around 3 a.m. and the homeowners told them they had awakened to the sound of a burglar in the house and they chased him off with a gun, KOMO-TV, Seattle, reported Thursday.
> 
> Police said the burglar called the homeowners in the afternoon and offered to trade some of the items he had taken from their home for a bag he had left behind, which contained papers bearing his name.
> 
> The homeowners agreed and the burglar arrived at the home to find police waiting for him.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Interrupted burglar tries to make trade


Duh.


----------



## ekim68

Alleged bank robber gets stuck in air duct



> OAK LAWN, Ill., June 3 (UPI) -- Oak Lawn, Ill., police arrested a suspected bank robber after he got stuck in the air duct in which he was hiding, officials said.
> 
> The incident ended with police cutting the alleged bank robber, whose name was not reported, out of the air duct early Sunday, the Chicago Tribune reported.


(Hey Buddy, if you're gonna be a criminal, at least be in shape... )


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Alleged bank robber gets stuck in air duct
> 
> (Hey Buddy, if you're gonna be a criminal, at least be in shape... )


----------



## ekim68

Man accused of wheelchair drunken driving



> UTICA, Mich., June 9 (UPI) -- A 55-year-old Michigan man was charged with operating a motorized wheelchair on a city street while heavily intoxicated, police said.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Man accused of wheelchair drunken driving


----------



## ekim68

Robber took 'self-portraits' on stolen phone, police say



> HANOVER, Pa. (WHTM) -
> 
> A man who stole a cell phone while armed with a knife took photographs of himself that were found when the victim updated his new phone, police said.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Robber took 'self-portraits' on stolen phone, police say


Duh!


----------



## Farmgirl22

ekim68 said:


> Robber took 'self-portraits' on stolen phone, police say


Whoops!


----------



## ekim68

Police: Man shoplifted in all 50 states



> FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla., Aug. 13 (UPI) -- Police in Florida said they were able to track a man accused of shoplifting in all 50 states and overseas by his use of a rewards card.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Police: Man shoplifted in all 50 states


Duh!


----------



## ekim68

poochee said:


> Duh!


Could be a Record, eh?


----------



## ekim68

Red hot chilli peppers floor Bristol shoplifter



> A Bristol shoplifter got a shock lesson in the awesome power of the Scotch Bonnet after ill-advisedly deciding to scoff a handful of the napalm peppers he'd swiped from a store, before attempting to leg it from the scene.
> 
> Marcus Banwell, 39, barely got outside Singh Stores in the St Paul's district of the city, because "within a matter of seconds" of swallowing his booty, he was "doubled over, coughing and being sick", as his local paper put it.
> 
> Coppers quickly slapped the cuffs on the hapless and disabled thief, who was found to be carrying another four peppers, "crack cocaine and a small amount of heroin", plus a clarinet he'd pinched from another shop.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Red hot chilli peppers floor Bristol shoplifter


----------



## poochee

*Mass. burglary suspect complains of heavy haul*
August 24, 2012 11:20 AM EST | AP

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/huff-wires/20120824/us-suspect-back-pain/


----------



## ekim68

Police: NH woman arrested 4 times in 26 hours



> EPPING, N.H. (AP) - Authorities say a New Hampshire woman has been arrested four times in 26 hours for blasting the AC/DC song "Highway to Hell" and other loud music from her home and for throwing a frying pan.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Police: NH woman arrested 4 times in 26 hours


----------



## ekim68

Men caught smuggling monkeys in their underwear



> It was the bulge in the men's underwear that gave them away.
> 
> Security guards at Delhi's airport in India discovered that two men had hidden tiny primates in their underwear and were apparently trying to smuggle them aboard a flight to Dubai, the BBC reports. The primates are loris, natives of India and Sri Lanka.
> 
> The tiny animals - one was only 7 inches long - were taken from Indira Gandhi International Airport to an animal hospital.
> 
> The smugglers were taken into custody.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Men caught smuggling monkeys in their underwear


Idiots!


----------



## Skivvywaver

ekim68 said:


> Men caught smuggling monkeys in their underwear


 No way!! I would be afraid of getting bitten.


----------



## Farmgirl22

ekim68 said:


> Men caught smuggling monkeys in their underwear


LOL! I'm just trying to imagine the conversation that went down before these guys were busted. I mean, how exactly do you get around to asking what's going on in someone's pants?


----------



## Cookiegal

Reopened.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Karen, now to find that darn article...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Thanks Karen, now to find that darn article...


----------



## poochee

*Sister Mary Anne Rapp, New York Nun, Accused Of Stealing $100,000 *
By CAROLYN THOMPSON 11/05/12 04:13 PM ET EST



> Sister Mary Anne Rapp was treated for a gambling addiction and is in recovery, her order said Monday, but she still faces a criminal charge of grand larceny following the thefts from the St. Mary and St. Mark congregations. She was expected to plead not guilty at an initial appearance in Kendall Town Court on Monday evening.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/05/sister-mary-anne-rapp-stealing_n_2076344.html


----------



## ekim68

Police: Drunken Scranton man raids stranger's refrigerator



> Steven Johnson had everything in place for a late-night surf and turf snack and a nightcap early Thursday morning: steak cooling on the stove, clams and shrimp in the refrigerator and bottles of coconut rum and vanilla vodka chilling in the freezer.
> 
> *The 24-year-old does not live at the 339 William St. home, but his snacking did not seem to bother the couple fast asleep on the living room couch.*


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Police: Drunken Scranton man raids stranger's refrigerator


----------



## poochee

*Ohio woman who drove on sidewalk to avoid school bus holds idiot sign under court order:up:*
By Associated Press, 
Nov 13, 2012 05:06 PM EST
AP Published: November 12 | Updated: Tuesday, November 13, 9:06 AM



> A Cleveland Municipal Court judge ordered 32-year-old Shena Hardin to serve the highly public sentence for one hour Tuesday and Wednesday for the Sept. 11 citation





> *She did this almost every day last year,* Kelley said. She wont stop laughing. Shes not remorseful, she laughed at every court appearance. Shes still laughing, so she needs to be humiliated like this.




http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...1-2aad9d9c73ac_story.html?tid=pm_national_pop


----------



## Farmgirl22

poochee said:


> *Ohio woman who drove on sidewalk to avoid school bus holds idiot sign under court order:up:*
> By Associated Press,
> Nov 13, 2012 05:06 PM EST
> AP Published: November 12 | Updated: Tuesday, November 13, 9:06 AM
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/natio...1-2aad9d9c73ac_story.html?tid=pm_national_pop


Actually, I think this is a brilliant idea. A little public humiliation might just make her think twice before pulling a bonehead stunt like that in the future.


----------



## poochee

Farmgirl22 said:


> Actually, I think this is a brilliant idea. A little public humiliation might just make her think twice before pulling a bonehead stunt like that in the future.


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Bank robbery suspect boasts on YouTube before arrest



> YORK, Neb. - A woman accused of a Waco, Neb., bank robbery apparently made a YouTube video bragging about it before her arrest.
> 
> Hannah Sabata, 19, of Stromsburg, Neb., was arrested Wednesday. She is accused of robbing the Cornerstone Bank branch in Waco on Nov. 27 after stealing a car in York.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Bank robbery suspect boasts on YouTube before arrest


How stupid can a person get?


----------



## Farmgirl22

poochee said:


> How stupid can a person get?


Now you've done it...


----------



## hewee

She was on more then pot to be so brain less.


----------



## ekim68

Thieves ransack Pacifica theater, fall asleep



> Suspected thieves broke into a Pacifica community theater and ransacked the building Wednesday night - then nodded off and were found snoozing the next morning when employees arrived for work, police said.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Thieves ransack Pacifica theater, fall asleep


Duh!


----------



## hewee

British Cop Spent 20 Minutes Chasing Himself   

Seattle Police Driving Around With Unattended Rifle On Car Trunk


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> British Cop Spent 20 Minutes Chasing Himself
> 
> Seattle Police Driving Around With Unattended Rifle On Car Trunk


----------



## ekim68

Facebook post on drunk driving lands teen in hot water



> An Oregon teen who posted a little too much information on Facebook found himself in hot water with the police after two of his friends on the site reported his activities to local authorities.
> 
> According to a report from the Daily Astorian in Astoria, Ore., also posted on the Facebook page for the local police department, 18-year-old Jacob Cox-Brown was arrested after telling his Facebook network that he had hit a car while driving drunk.


----------



## ekim68

Wacky Banks that got tricked, eh?  

Man tricked SLO bank tellers with penny-filled dime rolls, police say



> A 48-year-old transient from Los Angeles has been booked into San Luis Obispo County Jail for allegedly burglarizing two local banks by passing off rolled-up pennies as dimes.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Wacky Banks that got tricked, eh?
> 
> Man tricked SLO bank tellers with penny-filled dime rolls, police say


Duh...


----------



## ekim68

Former inmate sneaks into New York jail, faces burglary charges



> In an unusual twist, a former inmate and registered sex offender has been arrested on suspicion of sneaking into a New York jail.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Former inmate sneaks into New York jail, faces burglary charges


----------



## ekim68

Robber foiled by coffee to face



> HARTFORD, Conn., March 4 (UPI) -- A man's attempt to rob a Connecticut Dunkin' Donuts was foiled when a clerk threw hot coffee in his face, police said.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Robber foiled by coffee to face


:up:


----------



## hewee

Waitress Gets Handed Her Own Stolen ID



> (Newser) - When a waitress asks for your ID, you may not want to hand her ... her own stolen ID. That's what recently happened at an Applebee's in Colorado, KDVR reports.


Now that's not very smart.


----------



## poochee

hewee said:


> Waitress Gets Handed Her Own Stolen ID
> 
> Now that's not very smart.


----------



## ekim68

Woman arrested 396 times tells parole board she can change



> Is Shermain Miles a changed woman?
> 
> She has been arrested 396 times in Chicago since 1978, but she told the Illinois Prisoner Review Board on Tuesday that she deserves another shot at freedom, the Chicago Sun-Times reports.
> 
> Miles, 51, said she found God in prison and is now a role model for young inmates. "I don't want to be a big monster," she said.
> 
> But she also admitted she refused to take medication for mental health issues in prison. And "her compliant tone instantly changed," the story says, when she was asked about a recent arrest.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Woman arrested 396 times tells parole board she can change


----------



## hewee

> "I don't want to be a big monster," said Miles, who has amassed 396 arrests in the city since 1978.


http://www.suntimes.com/news/196719...le-im-gonna-change.html?intcmp=emailheadlines

That is almost once a month being arrested. Makes you wonder how so many times ans even more so if she is in jail.


----------



## poochee

*
Calif. suspects accidentally dial 911 during crime*
The Associated Press 
Published: Monday, May. 20, 2013 - 7:50 am

Read more here: http://www.sacbee.com/2013/05/20/5433804/calif-suspects-accidentally-dial.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## ekim68

Burger King Employee Foils Robbery by Stealing Thieves' Getaway Car



> A fast food employee is being lauded by police for his fast thinking after foiling a robbery at a Burger King in Stockton, Calif.
> 
> As two hamburlgars stormed the restaurant brandishing guns and demanding cash, an employee snuck out a back door, according to KOVR-TV in Sacramento.
> 
> The employee found the thieves' idling getaway vehicle in the parking lot, hopped in and drove off, stashing the car around the block.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Burger King Employee Foils Robbery by Stealing Thieves' Getaway Car


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Alleged thief gets stuck in ceiling of store



> CHELSEA, Mass., May 30 (UPI) -- Authorities in Massachusetts said they arrested a suspected shoplifter who became stuck when she attempted to flee a grocery store by climbing into the ceiling.


----------



## ekim68

Man threatens to blow up state building over misspelled sign



> After discussing his failed attempt to detonate his bomb, the man complained that the instructions he downloaded to make the bomb also had misspellings.


----------



## ekim68

Man jailed after Facebook shame over dine-and-dash



> RENO, Nev. (AP) - A Reno man who skipped out on a $100 bill at a brewpub and then was publicly pilloried on Facebook was taken into custody on Thursday.


----------



## ekim68

Fake cop allegedly stops real police in New Mexico



> LAS VEGAS, N.M. - Authorities say a man driving a truck with police lights on top made a crucial misstep during a bogus police stop in northern New Mexico.
> 
> Police say the two men he pulled over for speeding were real state police agents in an unmarked vehicle.
> 
> According to New Mexico State Police, 26-year-old John Shelton, of Logan, was arrested Wednesday following the sham traffic stop in San Miguel County.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Now _that_ is hilarious!!


----------



## poochee

*Dumb Criminal of the Week: The Guy Who Lit a Cigarette While He Was Allegedly Siphoning Gas from his Neighbors Cars
*By Justin Peters
Posted Friday, Aug. 9, 2013, at 3:56 PM

http://www.slate.com/blogs/crime/20...n_bradley_do_not_light_a_cigarette_while.html


----------



## ekim68

Stolen cobalt-60 found in Mexico; thieves may be doomed



> The drivers of the cargo truck were sleeping at a gas station this week when gunmen assaulted them and stole their truck. Mexican nuclear safety officials said they believed the carjackers did not know what they were stealing and that they may die from exposure to the radioactive material.


----------



## ekim68

Man with flower pot on head wields chainsaw during robbery



> An Ipswich teenager is accused of going on a drunken late-night chainsaw rampage inside a petrol station while wearing a flower pot on his head.


----------



## poochee

*Mass killer demands better video games, bigger gym*
AP 3:17 p.m. EST February 18, 2014

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/world/2014/02/18/breivik-norway-murder-youth/5581419/


----------



## hewee

Let him die.
Look at all the people he killed.


----------



## DaveBurnett

Even help him!


----------



## Farmgirl22

I'm going to have to concur with Hewee. Let him starve. I wouldn't meet any of his demands.


----------



## Couriant

http://www.nj.com/camden/index.ssf/...ur_later_for_forgotten_remote_police_say.html

*SMH*


----------



## valis

forgot about this thread.....this one made me laugh very, very hard......

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/Blog/20...ls-police-hes-an-owl-in-a-tree/6881389364212/


----------



## Farmgirl22

valis said:


> forgot about this thread.....this one made me laugh very, very hard......
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/Blog/20...ls-police-hes-an-owl-in-a-tree/6881389364212/


LOL! This reminds me of Ron White's line "I had the right to remain silent, but I didn't have the ability...."


----------



## poochee

valis said:


> forgot about this thread.....this one made me laugh very, very hard......
> 
> http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/Blog/20...ls-police-hes-an-owl-in-a-tree/6881389364212/


----------



## poochee

Couriant said:


> http://www.nj.com/camden/index.ssf/...ur_later_for_forgotten_remote_police_say.html
> 
> *SMH*


DUH...


----------



## poochee

*Man gets kicked, hit by victim's boyfriend*:up:

*VIDEO*http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/nation/2014/02/25/5806361/


----------



## Couriant

poochee said:


> *Man gets kicked, hit by victim's boyfriend*:up:
> 
> *VIDEO*http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/nation/2014/02/25/5806361/


You would be surprised how many people do that... I used to work for Target Security and had to deal with a few of these people.


----------



## poochee

*Man Leaves Prison, Robs Same Store 15 Years Later, Cops Say*
By Jeffrey Cramer
Mar 26, 2014 2:42pm

*VIDEO*



> When he was released from prison Friday, Miller took a bus from Atlantic City back to Toms River. On Saturday he went to the same Stride Rite storeand robbed it again, police said.


http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2014/03/man-leaves-prison-robs-same-store-15-years-later/


----------



## hewee

poochee said:


> *Man Leaves Prison, Robs Same Store 15 Years Later, Cops Say*
> By Jeffrey Cramer
> Mar 26, 2014 2:42pm
> 
> *VIDEO*
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headlines/2014/03/man-leaves-prison-robs-same-store-15-years-later/


He new where he was taken care of and had free rent and food.


----------



## ekim68

Uintah County woman uses bacon in alleged arson attempt



> NAPLES, Uintah County - A Uintah County woman is accused of trying to set fire to her ex-boyfriend's home with a pound of bacon left burning on a gas stove.
> 
> Cameo Adawn Crispi, 31, was charged Wednesday in 8th District Court with arson, a third-degree felony.


----------



## hewee

From "bring home the bacon" to "Burning down the home with Bacon"


----------



## Farmgirl22

ekim68 said:


> Uintah County woman uses bacon in alleged arson attempt


Also hilarious? That her last name is Crispi. Wonder how she likes her bacon?


----------



## hewee

Crispi bacon


----------



## DaveBurnett

Boring??


----------



## poochee

*'Royal' Couple Allegedly Claimed Welfare and Food Stamps While Living on $1.2 M Yacht*
Mar. 29, 2014
By LIZ FIELDS via Good Morning America

*VIDEO*



> A Minnesota couple who allegedly claim to be Scottish aristocrats are on the run, accused of claiming public assistance benefits while living on their $1.2 million yacht and driving a $30,000 Lexus.
> 
> Andrea Chisholm, 54, and Colin Chisholm III, 62, allegedly collected more than $167,000 in welfare, food stamps and medical assistance across two states over a period of around seven years, according to a complaint filed with a Minnesota State court.


http://abcnews.go.com/US/couple-allegedly-claimed-welfare-food-stamps-living-12/story?id=23112223


----------



## poochee

*Woman caught on hidden camera robbing baby's grave*

*VIDEO*

http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/nation/2014/04/24/8090849/


----------



## poochee

*Ohio woman charged in theft from child's grave*
The Mansfield (Ohio) News Journal 12:04 p.m. EDT April 25, 2014

*VIDEO*



> ONTARIO, Ohio  Police have charged a woman with stealing items from a baby's gravesite at Mansfield Memorial Park.
> 
> Detective Jon Sigler said Frieda Kay Shade, 54, of Mansfield, Ohio, turned herself in Wednesday, and that she explained to authorities that she took a stuffed toy animal from the grave of Hayden "Tank" Cole Sheridan because a dog was running loose in the area and she didn't want it to destroy the toy.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...ged-stole-stuffed-animal-child-grave/8140239/


----------



## poochee

*Fabled jewelry thief Doris Payne, 83, pleads guilty to another diamond theft
*By Lindsey Bever	
April 29 at 3:50 am



> An elegant dress, high heels, maybe a hat and always a designer handbag, 83-year-old Doris Payne strolls into high-end jewelry stores in Las Vegas, Monte Carlo or Paris playing the part.
> 
> She flashes a smile and chats up the clerk, usually engaging him in a story or complaining about an aching hip. She tries on a few fancy watches and diamond rings. She makes him forget.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...y-to-another-diamond-theft/?tid=hp_mm&hpid=z3


----------



## poochee

*Oh, deer! 41 charged in massive collision insurance scam*
John Johnson, Newser 10:37 a.m. EDT May 30, 2014



> Turns out, those "accidents" were the work of a criminally imaginative body shop owner, say prosecutors. They charged 63-year-old Ron Galati and 40 other people  including his wife, his son, a former city cop, a soon-to-be-former city worker, tow-truck drivers, and insurance adjusters  with an elaborate scheme to concoct accident reports involving fictitious deer collisions, reports NBC Philadelphia.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/05/30/newser-deer-collision-insurance-scam/9762081/


----------



## poochee

May 31, 12:40 AM EDT
*Man pushing shopping cart full of meat is arrested *

http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-05-31-00-40-39


----------



## Farmgirl22

poochee said:


> May 31, 12:40 AM EDT
> *Man pushing shopping cart full of meat is arrested *
> 
> http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/storie...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2014-05-31-00-40-39


And they had to throw all that meat away.  So many hungry people, and it was just trashed.  Wish there was a way to give it to places that cook for the homeless after determining if it was tampered with or not.


----------



## franca

Fish & Chips


----------



## poochee

*Doctor suspended amid charges of sexting during surgery*
Lori Grisham, USA TODAY Network 4:25 p.m. EDT June 10, 2014



> A Seattle anesthesiologist had his license suspended in early June for charges that included allegedly sexting during surgery.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2014/06/10/doctor-suspended-sexting-surgery/10278221/


----------



## poochee

*Hero Pit Bull Bites Kidnapper Who Ordered It To Bite Victim: Cops*
The Huffington Post | By Hilary Hanson 
Posted: 06/18/2014 3:55 pm EDT Updated: 5 hours ago



> A kidnapper's attempt to sic his dog on a victim backfired after the pup refused to take orders and bit the kidnapper instead, deputies say.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/06/18/pit-bull-bites-kidnapper_n_5508730.html


----------



## poochee

*Minnesota Man Faces Burglary Charges After Logging Into Facebook on Victim's Computer*
Jun 24, 2014, 12:02 PM ET
By SARAH FIGALORA
* 
VIDEO*

http://abcnews.go.com/US/alleged-burglar-logs-facebook-victims-computer/story?id=24280108


----------



## ekim68

Little girl catches babysitter allegedly orchestrating home invasion



> Earlier this month, Abby was at home with her 17-year-old babysitter when two young men broke into the house and asked the girls to leave so they could search for valuables. The crooks took off with an iPod, Wii, Xbox and even Abby's kitty bank.
> 
> The babysitter told police that the burglars were African American and one looked like the next-door neighbor. The investigators immediately went next door where they put Cody Oaks in hand-cuffs and took him away for questioning.
> 
> When police checked in with Abby, she was adamant that the robbers were white, not black.
> 
> The babysitter's story started to look fishy and eventually she caved.


----------



## poochee

*Woman Posed as Doctor to Examine Truckers, Cops SAy*
Jul 1, 2014, 2:51 PM ET
By MICHAEL RUBINKAM Associated Press 
Associated Press



> A California truck driver pulled into the Blue Beacon Truck Wash in central Pennsylvania and spotted an advertisement for low-cost health exams for truckers. Needing one for his commercial driver's license, he called the number on the sign and was picked up by a woman in an old Ford Tempo.
> 
> She drove him to her townhouse, where she performed the $65 physical, had him provide a urine sample and faxed the required forms to the California Department of Transportation.


http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/cops-truckers-duped-woman-impersonating-doctor-24385173


----------



## poochee

*Caught on Camera: Dog Robs Dollar General *
by Kerri Fivecoat-Campbell Monday, December 16, 2013



> A "pawsitively" bad dog in Clinton, S.C. was apprehended last week after he was caught on security camera taking off with goods from a Dollar General.
> 
> The crime spree began when Cato the Husky broke away from his leash and headed straight for the store.


http://www.pet360.com/dog/lifestyle...on-Camera-Dog-Robs-Dollar-General&extcid=OUTB


----------



## poochee

*How a Tornado Helped Bust a Tennessee Neighborhood Thief 
*Jul 29, 2014, 5:59 PM ET
By YAZHOU SUN via Good Morning America



> A tornado that swept through a Tennessee town damaged homes and threw Jerrod Christian's belongings onto lawns - many of which had been reported stolen by his neighbors, police told ABC News.


http://abcnews.go.com/US/tennessee-...ghborly-thief-police-charge/story?id=24762348


----------



## ekim68

Florida man accused of killing his roommate asked Siri where to hide the body, court hears



> US police say a Florida man accused of killing his roommate asked Apple's digital assistant Siri for advice on hiding the body the day the man went missing.





> Evidence collected from Bravo's iPhone includes records of him using the phone's flashlight function nine times from 11.31pm to 12:01am on the day that Bravo disappeared and asking the phone: "I need to hide my roommate".


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Florida man accused of killing his roommate asked Siri where to hide the body, court hears


Duh!!


----------



## poochee

*Arizona Man Trades $160K Diamond for $20 Weed, Cops Say*
Sep 27, 2014, 2:07 PM ET
By GEETIKA RUDRA



> Walter Earl Morrison, 20, of Phoenix, Az., was charged with felony theft after he allegedly stole a package containing the diamond while unloading a UPS cargo plane, authorities told ABChttp://abcnews.go.com/US/arizona-man-trades-160k-diamond-20-weed/story?id=25803103's Phoenix affiliate KNXV-TV.


----------



## hewee

Crazy Kid.

The grand kid of lady next door and his girl friend too off back east and and got busted. Was going out pulling bank jobs with a shot gun. We the cops chased them down and now they are in jail. He was about 30 years old. I liked him but knew he was a little on the wild side and he sure was. Plus the was he was doing it the cops said this was not the first time. He was used to doing it.


----------



## Farmgirl22

poochee said:


> *Arizona Man Trades $160K Diamond for $20 Weed, Cops Say*
> Sep 27, 2014, 2:07 PM ET
> By GEETIKA RUDRA


And they say that weed doesn't have any adverse effects on your mental abilities....


----------



## hewee

Farmgirl22 said:


> And they say that weed doesn't have any adverse effects on your mental abilities....


 You got that right


----------



## poochee

*Meat in his pants! 5 craziest crimes of the week*
Newser editors 7:01 a.m. EDT October 3, 2014

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/10/03/newser-craziest-crimes-of-the-week/16634425/


----------



## poochee

*A bacon arsonist? 5 craziest crimes of the week*
Newser Editors 6:45 a.m. EST November 21, 2014



> A pup that peed all over a women's clothing store and an apparently temperamental math teacher are among the weirdest crime stories of the week:


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2014/11/21/five-craziest-crimes-of-the-week/19329381/


----------



## ekim68

Parents recognize their own kids in burglary footage



> Parents in North Carolina turned their teenagers over to police recently after they recognized them in burglary footage featured on the local evening news.
> 
> The teenage boys, ages 14 and 16, allegedly broke into Tech Boyz, a local electronics store, in Fayetteville on Dec. 29 around 3:30 a.m. along with three other people. The group took laptops, cellphones and damaged the store, officer Antoine Kincade told USA TODAY Network.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Parents recognize their own kids in burglary footage





> *Parents in North Carolina turned their teenagers over to police recently after they recognized them in burglary footage featured on the local evening news*


:up:


----------



## poochee

*Man Throws Brick At Window. Brick Bounces Off Window. Brick Knocks Man Out. (VIDEO)*
The Huffington Post | By Sebastian Murdock 
Posted: 03/01/2015 9:19 am EST Updated: 03/01/2015 9:59 am EST

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/...46.html?cps=gravity_2425_-2926208508468034353


----------



## Farmgirl22

poochee said:


> *Man Throws Brick At Window. Brick Bounces Off Window. Brick Knocks Man Out. (VIDEO)*
> The Huffington Post | By Sebastian Murdock
> Posted: 03/01/2015 9:19 am EST Updated: 03/01/2015 9:59 am EST
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/...46.html?cps=gravity_2425_-2926208508468034353


Hahaha, YES!


----------



## poochee

*Bank Robbery Suspect Stanley Geddie Arrived In Taxi Drunk: Cops*
The Huffington Post | By David Moye 
Posted: 03/27/2015 1:24 pm EDT Updated: 03/27/2015 1:59 pm EDT 
*
VIDEO

*http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/03/27/stanley-geddie_n_6956190.html?utm_hp_ref=dumb-criminals


----------



## poochee

*Mugshot mishap! 5 craziest crimes of the week*
Newser editors 6:56 a.m. EDT April 10, 2015



> A tube of Chapstick, a bowl of goldfish, and a bag of dog poop factor into the weirdest crime stories of the week:


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2015/04/10/5-craziest-crimes-of-the-week/25564883/


----------



## ekim68

Former Security Director For Lottery Charged With Tampering Equipment Before Secretly Buying $14.3 Million Winning Ticket



> If someone hasn't already sold the movie rights to the story of Eddie Raymond Tipton, expect it to happen soon. Tipton, an Iowa-based former "security director" for the Multi-State Lottery Association (MUSL), is accused of trying to pull off the perfect plot to allow himself to win the lottery. It didn't work, but not for the lack of effort.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Former Security Director For Lottery Charged With Tampering Equipment Before Secretly Buying $14.3 Million Winning Ticket


----------



## ekim68

Chess grandmaster accused of using iPhone to cheat during international tournament



> Gaioz Nigalidze's rise through the ranks of professional chess began in 2007, the year the first iPhone was released. In hindsight, the timing might not be coincidental.
> 
> On Saturday, Nigalidze, the 25-year-old reigning Georgian champion, was competing in the 17th annual Dubai Open Chess Tournament when his opponent spotted something strange.
> 
> "Nigalidze would promptly reply to my moves and then literally run to the toilet," Armenian grandmaster Tigran Petrosian said. "I noticed that he would always visit the same toilet partition, which was strange, since two other partitions weren't occupied."


----------



## hewee

Bank employees said the robber handed the teller a note which read, in part, "Give me $10,000 dollars or I will kill you". The note was signed John Chapman. 

http://www1.actionnewsnow.com/news/suspected-yuba-city-bank-robber-arrested-at-bus-station/


----------



## poochee

Duh.


----------



## poochee

> A man is under arrest for stealing electricity after he was caught hiding under a New Jersey homeowner's bed for three days to charge his cell phones.


*VIDEO*

http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/2015/07/28/30787693/


----------



## ekim68

2 Arrested in Plot to Fly Contraband Into Prison With Drone




> Police arrested two men with a drone near a Maryland state prison as the men prepared to fly drugs, tobacco and pornography into the maximum-security institution, state police and prison officials said Monday.


----------



## Skivvywaver

You just can't make this stuff up.

http://www.vindy.com/news/2015/oct/05/man-too-high-marijuana-calls-austintown-police-hel/?nw


----------



## ekim68

Drone carrying drugs, hacksaw blades crashes at Oklahoma prison




> A drone carrying mobile phones, drugs, hacksaw blades and other material dangling in a bundle from a fishing line crashed at the Oklahoma State Penitentiary in McAlester before inmates could grab the contraband, prison officials said on Tuesday.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I would have thought that the prisons employ signal jammers anyway??


----------



## Brigham

DaveBurnett said:


> I would have thought that the prisons employ signal jammers anyway??


Signal jammers would not be used in prisons, because of the inability of people to be without their phone use for more than ten minutes. That would include all the people working there.


----------



## DaveBurnett

I thought prisoners phone use was limited, and landlines DO exist.
So security in a prison is a secondary consideration??


----------



## poochee

*85-year-old jewel thief arrested at upscale mall in Atlanta *
By KATE BRUMBACK
Oct. 27, 2015 9:10 PM EDT

Through the years, authorities have said she has used at least 22 aliases and probably got away with her crimes more often than she got caught. The Jewelers' Security Alliance, an industry trade group, sent out bulletins as early as the 1970s warning about her.

http://bigstory.ap.org/article/c0f1...old-jewel-thief-arrested-upscale-mall-atlanta


----------



## ekim68

Attorney who tried to kill wife 3 times apologies to family




> COLLIERVILLE, TN (WMC) -
> 
> A lot of emotion, tears, and an apology filled the courtroom Tuesday as Fred Wortman faced the wife he tried to kill when she took the witness stand.





> He apologized to his family for the pain he has caused them.


----------



## poochee

*Feds: Woman stuffed $1.9 million in purse over 15 years*
USA Today Network John Hogan, WZZM-TV,
Grand Rapids-Kalamazoo-Battle Creek, Mich.

*VIDEO*

NORTON SHORES, Mich. - Over the course of 15 years, Kathryn Sue Simmerman arrived at Shoreline Federal Credit Union before her co-workers, entered the vault and stuffed her purse with bundles of cash.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/12/31/credit-union-embezzlement/78124794/


----------



## ekim68

Australian man charged for buckling up beer instead of children




> BROOME , Australia, April 8 (UPI) -- An Australian man was charged with several offenses after police said he had used a seatbelt to secure two cases of beer while children in the vehicle were unrestrained.


----------



## ekim68

Mugger arrested after victim spots him on Facebook's 'people you may know' section




> In a somewhat bizarre story which proves that truth is often stranger than fiction, a serial mugger in England was arrested after one of his victims spotted him under Facebook's "People you may know" section.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Mugger arrested after victim spots him on Facebook's 'people you may know' section


----------



## ekim68

Thief breaks into Indio YMCA, steals fake cash from toy register



> INDIO, CA --
> Police are on the lookout for a brazen thief who broke into a YMCA in Riverside County through the ceiling to steal cash from a register. The trouble is - neither the cash nor the register were real.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Thief breaks into Indio YMCA, steals fake cash from toy register


...


----------



## ekim68

German Police Make Fun Of "Not Very Clever" ATM Robbers



> German police mocked a group of bungling crooks that tried to rob an ATM, but instead of malware they chose explosives, which they unwittingly placed near a device that issued bank statements, and not the actual money-dispensing ATM.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> German Police Make Fun Of "Not Very Clever" ATM Robbers


...


----------



## ekim68

Woman Sentenced to 1 Year in Jail for Impersonating Ex-Boyfriend on Facebook, Sending Herself Threats



> Orange County officials sentenced a woman to one year jail Wednesday after investigating statements she made while falsely accusing her ex-boyfriend of stalking her and making criminal threats on Facebook, charges for which he was arrested four times, authorities said.


----------



## poochee

Feb 1 2017, 7:17 pm ET
*Pain in the Ash: Cops Find Soot-Covered Suspect Stuck in Chimney*
by Alex Johnson

A California man was held without bond Wednesday after he was nabbed in one of the easiest arrests ever made, said police - who found the man stuck and covered in soot in the chimney of the home they said he was trying to break in to.

http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news...ct-stuck-chimney-n715676?cid=eml_nnn_20170201


----------



## ekim68

Another Chimney stopper.....


Police arrest 'criminal Santa' stuck inside chimney



> Dec. 18 (UPI) -- Police in California arrested a "criminal Santa" who had to be rescued from the chimney of a business he allegedly intended to burgle.
> 
> The Citrus Heights Police Department said officers responded with the Sacramento Metro Fire Department on Wednesday to a business where a man had called 911 from his cellphone while lodged inside the chimney.


----------



## Farmgirl22

ekim68 said:


> Another Chimney stopper.....
> 
> 
> Police arrest 'criminal Santa' stuck inside chimney


Who else is hoping they at least lit a small fire before they rescued him?


----------



## ekim68

Russian man crashes armored personnel carrier into shop to steal booze



> In northern Russia, a man who really wanted some booze drove an armored personnel carrier through a shop window, crashing into the store, then exited his vehicle and climbed through the wreckage to steal a bottle of wine. I know this will shock you, but he was drunk.


----------



## Farmgirl22

ekim68 said:


> Russian man crashes armored personnel carrier into shop to steal booze


To be fair, if I lived in Russia I'd probably want to be drunk all the time too.


----------



## 2twenty2

http://nationalpost.com/news/world/texas-man-gets-fifty-years-stealing-fajitas



> Texas man gets 50 years in prison for stealing hundreds of pounds of fajita meat
> 'If it wasn't so serious, you'd think it was a Saturday Night Live skit. But this is the real thing'


----------



## 2twenty2

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...cked-jail-computer-system-to-bust-out-friend/



> Long Prison Sentence for Man Who Hacked Jail Computer System to Bust Out Friend


----------



## ekim68

Robbery try fails when man threatens to 'shoot' clerk with his finger



> A holdup at a 7-Eleven store in Bonita Springs, Fla., failed when the would-be robber pointed his finger like a gun and demanded cash from the register, according to Southwest Florida Crime Stoppers.
> 
> Unimpressed by the weapon brandished, the store clerk refused to comply.


----------



## ekim68

Bumbling Hacker "Bitcoin Baron" Sentenced to 20 Months in Prison



> A hacker once considered "the Internet's most inept criminal" received on Monday a prison sentence of 20 months in prison for launching DDoS attacks against the city of Madison, Wisconsin -attacks which caused delays and outages to various municipality services, including its 911 emergency call center.


----------



## ekim68

A teen allegedly broke into a couple's home. He asked them for the WiFi password, police say.



> A 17-year-old has been accused of breaking into a couple's home in Northern California and asking for their WiFi password, hours after he had asked nearby neighbors for theirs, authorities said.


----------



## ekim68

The Insane Saga of the Fake Saudi Prince Who Scammed Miami's Rich and Famous




> A career con-artist, Anthony Gignac got busted over and over again, but kept finding new prey in America's capital city of fraud.


----------



## ekim68

Thieves caught hours after stealing GPS tracking devices from tech company



> "The moment we realized they had a box of trackers, we went into recovery mode," Subramanian said. "We notified the police and equipped them to track the devices, and in about 5 or 6 hours, it was done."


----------



## ekim68

Two men pulled over a county commissioner. Except they weren't cops, the real police say



> Two men impersonating police officers tried to pull over the wrong guy Wednesday: Miami-Dade Commissioner Joe Martinez - a former decorated Miami-Dade cop.
> 
> The men were taken into custody after Martinez said he became suspicious of the vehicle's flashing lights, refused to pull over, then flagged down a squad car he was passing on the highway.


----------



## ekim68

Made for TV... 


Bank Worker Gets 10 Years for Insanely Elaborate $4M Heist



> An Alaska man who pulled off a $4 million bank caper worthy of Hollywood-but with an ending that went badly awry-was sentenced Monday to 10 years in prison on top of the seven years he spent in a Mexican prison.
> 
> Gerardo Adan Cazarez Valenzuela was the vault manager for a KeyBank branch in Anchorage in 2011 when he cooked up a complicated scheme to rob his employer and flee the country.


----------



## ekim68

Feds nab top exec on allegations he hacked a competitor, stole info… about school lunches?!



> After a year-long investigation, a top California exec has been arrested by the FBI for allegedly hacking into a competitor's website and stealing their customer data in an effort to ruin their business.
> 
> There is an unusual twist, however: this isn't the high-stakes world of big tech or high finance, but American school lunches.


----------



## ekim68

The 70-year-old retiree who became America's worst counterfeiter



> In 1938, a New York cigar shop owner went to the bank to cash his daily profits.
> 
> As the teller sifted through the haul, she spotted an unusual $1 bill. It felt like cheap paper in her hands, the lettering was askew, and George Washington looked more like an animated corpse than a noble head of state. It was, no doubt, the worst counterfeit she'd seen in all her years.


----------



## ekim68

Suspected dark-web meth dealers caught by, er, 'using real address' when buying stamps



> Two suspected dark-web dealers allegedly shipped tens of thousands of meth packages across America using postage stamps... that could be traced to one of their home addresses.


----------



## ekim68

Florida man pretending to be police pulls over real police, ends badly, claim cops




> First rule of being a fake cop, don't hassle real cops


----------



## Couriant

Hope this link works:




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10160680193530328


----------



## ekim68

Check the scope: Pen-testers nabbed, jailed in Iowa courthouse break-in attempt



> Two security contractors were arrested in Adel, Iowa on September 11 as they attempted to gain access to the Dallas County Courthouse. The two are employees of Coalfire-a "cybersecurity advisor" firm based in Westminster, Colorado that frequently does security assessments for federal agencies, state and local governments, and corporate clients. They claimed to be conducting a penetration test to determine how vulnerable county court records were and to measure law enforcement's response to a break-in.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Iowa state court officials who ordered the test never told county officials about it-and evidently no one anticipated that a physical break-in would be part of the test.


----------



## combsdon

where were these guys when I was working?????


----------



## ekim68

Man allegedly used drone to pelt ex-girlfriend's home with bombs



> According to US prosecutors, a 43-year-man used a DJI Phantom 3 drone to drop homemade bombs on a previous girlfriend's property.


----------



## ekim68

[URL='https://deadspin.com/beer-vendor-accused-of-charging-724-for-two-beers-at-d-1838658087']Beer Vendor Accused Of Charging $724 For Two Beers At Dolphins Game[/URL]



> One fan had a particularly bad time. Per the _Miami Herald_, this person bought two beers and was charged $724 by the beer vendor. The paper explains the scam:
> 
> He grabbed the fan's card and swiped it using a personal card reader, not the device the stadium provides to vendors, according to the police report. Shortly after the transaction was processed, the fan received an alert from his bank notifying him of the steep charge to his card. It also displayed the vendor's name.


----------



## ekim68

Prosecutors say a man stole $88,000 from a bank vault. The FBI caught him after he flashed stacks of bills on social media.


----------



## Couriant

ekim68 said:


> Prosecutors say a man stole $88,000 from a bank vault. The FBI caught him after he flashed stacks of bills on social media.


What a complete donkey


----------



## Couriant

Wife confronts husband at her own funeral

Seriously people? lol (this is an old article)


----------



## Couriant

Oregon man driving stolen vehicle crashes into woman driving stolen car


----------



## 2twenty2

Iranian Spies Accidentally Leaked Videos of Themselves Hacking

IBM's X-Force security team obtained five hours of APT35 hacking operations, showing exactly how the group steals data from email accounts-and who it's targeting.

https://www.wired.com/story/iran-apt35-hacking-video/


----------



## Professionalgirl

ekim68 said:


> Police: Man hid in Walgreens for beer


Speaking of Wacky criminals this one i'm about to discuss is absolutely terrifying!😱
I read about a man in the local news where my sister and mom reside who murdered a women and forced his girlfriend into silence, while driving around in her vehicle and into a bike trail. Once he arrived at this bike trail her clothes were off and no one knew where she was it was later discovered and he abused her corpse! Her family and friends were deeply concerned and suspected he did it since he abused her and at one point the women's mother stated "Where is she? I know you did something to her because you abused and beat her while she was driving!" The man threatened to place his girlfriend in the same spot while he had his hands around her throat if she ever told anyone about what he has done. The man was interrogated for several hours by police before being found guilty and was sentenced to prison! It so happens to be a friend of my sister and my best friend who was murdered sadly. 😢


----------



## Professionalgirl

Professionalgirl said:


> Speaking of Wacky criminals this one i'm about to discuss is absolutely terrifying!😱
> I read about a man in the local news where my sister and mom reside who murdered a women and forced his girlfriend into silence, while driving around in her vehicle and into a bike trail. Once he arrived at this bike trail her clothes were off and no one knew where she was it was later discovered and he abused her corpse! Her family and friends were deeply concerned and suspected he did it since he abused her and at one point the women's mother stated "Where is she? I know you did something to her because you abused and beat her while she was driving!" The man threatened to place his girlfriend in the same spot while he had his hands around her throat if she ever told anyone about what he has done. The man was interrogated for several hours by police before being found guilty and was sentenced to prison! It so happens to be a friend of my sister and my best friend who was murdered sadly. 😢


In addition to this post is that a phyco could be connected to your social circle regarding friends and family without any prior knowledge that the heinous crime is connected either directly to the victim, or a loved one of the victim. I had no prior knowledge that any of my friends or family knew the victim, or the man who killed the victim. I don't know the victim or her husband personally.


----------



## 2twenty2

Two men dubbed *Florida's 'dumbest criminals'* after one drops ID at crime scene

https://nypost.com/2020/10/15/floridas-dumbest-criminals-of-the-week-made-it-easy-for-cops/


----------



## 2twenty2

*How!? Two men earn 10 charges, have 3 cars towed in just 7 hours in Ontario*

https://driving.ca/auto-news/news/h...-have-3-cars-towed-in-just-7-hours-in-ontario


----------



## ekim68

Italian mafia fugitive caught in Dominican Republic after police find YouTube cooking show



> After seven years on the run, Marc Feren Claude Biart was tracked down through a YouTube cooking channel he started with his wife, Italian police said in a statement.


----------



## ekim68

Liverpool drug dealer who used EncroChat jailed after cheese picture analysed for prints



> A man has been jailed for 13 years after his fingerprints were analysed from a photo of a block of cheese.
> 
> Carl Stewart shared the *M&S* Stilton picture - but made the mistake of showing his fingers and palm.


----------



## ekim68

Woman Stole Daughter's Identity to Get Loans and Attend College, U.S. Says



> Laura Oglesby, 48, of Missouri, who pleaded guilty to intentionally providing false information to the Social Security Administration, lived as someone nearly half her age, the authorities said.


----------



## ekim68

Gentleman pretended to be his brother to avoid arrest. Didn't realize brother was wanted by police.



> Jason Chia Junjie, 40, was banned from driving after causing two separate traffic fatalities in Geylang, Singapore. Even so, Juniie continued to drive and was eventually pulled over by police for a random check. Hoping to avoid arrest, he told the officers that he had forgotten his identity card and provided his younger brother's name instead of his own.


----------



## ekim68

Man arrested for stealing entire bridge



> Last month, someone stole a 10-foot-wide, 6-feet tall, 58-foot long bridge disappeared from a park in Akron, Ohio where it was being stored during a wetland restoration project. Investigators have finally located the metal and wood bridge, partially disassembled, in the yard of a man who lives just one county over, in Medina.


----------



## ekim68

Watch this gentleman shoplift an $8,000 guitar by stuffing it down his pants



> Aurora, Ontario police are seeking a thief who shoplifted an $8,000 guitar from a music store by shoving it down his baggy pants. Surveillance footage above. After grabbing the guitar, he played it cool by briefly playing another one before leaving the shop. The stolen guitar is a Gibson Custom Shop 60th Anniversary '59 Les Paul Standard.


----------



## ekim68

A man died of a heart attack while burying a woman he killed, S.C. sheriff says



> Investigators in South Carolina have made a breakthrough in an unusual homicide case involving a man who they believe killed a woman in his backyard - then suffered a heart attack and died as he attempted to bury her.


----------



## renegade600

ekim68 said:


> A man died of a heart attack while burying a woman he killed, S.C. sheriff says


Don't know how familiar you are with the old radio series _The Whistler_ but it sounds like one of those type of stories.


----------



## ekim68

Colombian robbery victim crashes car into thieves



> A dramatic video shows the moment a robbery victim ran over two armed muggers in Colombia's capital on Saturday.
> 
> The thieves, on a motorbike, pointed a gun at 28-year-old criminal-lawyer Angelo Schiavenato, who in turn accelerated and hit the two men, who then fell to the ground.


----------



## ekim68

Novelist who wrote about murdering her husband found guilty of murdering her husband



> Oregon romance novelist Nancy Brophy, author of _How to Murder Your Husband_-previously at Boing Boing-has been found guilty of murdering her husband.


----------



## ekim68

Driver of stolen car crashed into another car that, coincidentally, was also stolen



> In Newberg, Oregon, police were pursuing suspected car thief Randy Lee Cooper who was tooling through town in a freshly-stolen Toyota Land Cruiser when Cooper smashed into a Buick Regal. Turned out, the Buick also happened to be stolen.


----------



## Couriant

ekim68 said:


> Driver of stolen car crashed into another car that, coincidentally, was also stolen


what are the odds... haha


----------



## ekim68

AirTag leads to arrest of airline worker accused of stealing at least $15,000 worth of items from luggage



> An Apple AirTag led to the arrest of an airline subcontractor accused of stealing thousands of dollars' worth of items from luggage at a Florida airport.
> 
> Giovanni De Luca, 19, was charged with two counts of grand theft after authorities recovered the stolen items from his home, the Okaloosa County Sheriff's Office said in a news release last week.


----------



## ekim68

Indian gang ran fake police station out of hotel for eight months



> An Indian gang operated a fake police station from a hotel for eight months where they dressed up as officers and are believed to have extorted money from hundreds of people, an official has said.


----------



## ekim68

Woman fakes pregnancy to smuggle hundreds of CPUs, iPhones into China



> If you think you can fool customs officials into believing you are pregnant and not, in fact, smuggling hundreds of Intel processors and iPhones in a prosthetic strapped to your belly, think again.


----------



## McKormak

ekim68 said:


> Woman fakes pregnancy to smuggle hundreds of CPUs, iPhones into China


Wonder what was she thinking 



> As they have with computer chips, smugglers have tried to get the Apple devices past customs officials by strapping a bunch of them to their body, like this guy who had 94 units on his person in 2015.


How in the world would you strap 94(!) devices on your body


----------

